# ss/16 restore



## m25pa (Aug 30, 2009)

He is what ive been working on


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sharp machine - nice work . I know what youre going thru, im redoing a 90 MTD Task force , been a serious pain to say the least.


----------



## m25pa (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks been a pain but worth it!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Excellant job!!! It's really great to see folks restore the old gals back to original condition...I have a 14/6 that I'm about to restore. Where did you get the yellow/pumpkin color. Posts some extra photos when you have a chance.

Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch
Custom Tractor Bumpers and Hitches


----------



## m25pa (Aug 30, 2009)

The paint is valspar got it at TSC


----------



## m25pa (Aug 30, 2009)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-ndv7EbxLI4[/ame]


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

m25pa said:


> The paint is valspar got it at TSC



Nice restore job!... TSC is where I get all my paint too..


----------



## Sanddawg (Apr 11, 2012)

Nicely done!arty:

eace:


----------



## m25pa (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks seems like it took for ever! but excited to go to danville pa plow day on sat


----------

